# Boresight info/kit needed



## The91Bravo (Jan 12, 2008)

I am looking for an inexpensive efficient boresight kit.  Used is ok.

Any advice, or does anyone have one they could $ part with??

Thanks folks

Steve


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 12, 2008)

Universal kit or specific caliber??

Little nifty boresight I have used before, it aint bad and user friendly.  I hated the Army ones.
http://www.amazon.com/Sightmark-Acc...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1200127229&sr=1-2


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 12, 2008)

Probably universal.

I have a few weps I want to use it on.

7.7 x 58
7.62 x 39
.223
.308

Thanks for the link

edit: link failed
do you have an item name??


----------



## 275ANGER! (Jan 12, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> edit: link failed
> do you have an item name??



Fixed it, sorry about that.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 12, 2008)

275ANGER! said:


> Universal kit or specific caliber??
> 
> Little nifty boresight I have used before, it aint bad and user friendly.  I hated the Army ones.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sightmark-Acc...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1200127229&sr=1-2



Thanks for the tip. I'm ordering one today.


----------



## Chad (Jan 12, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> ..Any advice..



Just sighting through the bore is not an option? 

Chad


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 12, 2008)

Chad said:


> Just sighting through the bore is not an option?
> 
> Chad



With a bolt gun it works fine, but with an AR it's a bit harder unless you want take the upper and then block it someway and boresight with the naked eye. I've never tried it, but it seems like a bit of trouble if  can insert laser cartridge and bench the weapon out 50 meters from my bedroom to the far wall in the living room. Of course I'd have to take some shots with it after words to confirm the zero, as usual.  

My vision is so poor I can't see down the bore of a .308 let alone a .223.


----------



## Chad (Jan 14, 2008)

82ndtrooper said:


> ..My vision is so poor I can't see down the bore of a .308 let alone a .223.



That would prove troublesome.

I do it fairly often, bolt and AR, was just wondering.

Chad


----------

